# Jealousy pure jealousy



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

What a glorious day for a bike ride, fabulous weather ,great empty roads ,and brilliant scenery

That is what two of my mates are doing today ,they dropped into the Brocante for a coffee and chin wag ,boy was I jealous

what would you rather be doing instead of what you are actually doing ,if time allowed


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Today I: went food shopping (2 supermarkets); mowed the lawns; did some gardening; went to a garden centre; cleaned my aquarium; came on here for a bit; did an hours exercising; came on her for a bit more; and now I'm off to crank up the BBQ for a cheeky hope-its-not-too-windy mid week barbie!


I would have MUCH preferred being out and about in my MH :frown2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> What a glorious day for a bike ride, fabulous weather ,great empty roads ,and brilliant scenery
> 
> That is what two of my mates are doing today ,they dropped into the Brocante for a coffee and chin wag ,boy was I jealous
> 
> what would you rather be doing instead of what you are actually doing ,if time allowed


There's a name for people like you, but I'm too polite to use it.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Today I: went food shopping (2 supermarkets); mowed the lawns; did some gardening; went to a garden centre; cleaned my aquarium; came on here for a bit; did an hours exercising; came on her for a bit more; and now I'm off to crank up the BBQ for a cheeky hope-its-not-too-windy mid week barbie!
> 
> I would have MUCH preferred being out and about in my MH :frown2:
> 
> Graham:smile2:


In truth Graham

You have just finished this thread in one post,

I should have thought more about it, as its so bleeding obvious ,I cant imagine why there would be an alternate alternative

Silly boy Daffodil


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> There's a name for people like you, but I'm too polite to use it.


Blimey Kev! That's a bit strong! I thought you and Daffy were best mates now!:wink2:

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Blimey Kev! That's a bit strong! I thought you and Daffy were best mates now!:wink2:
> 
> Andy


He damned well should no better than to post pics of Harley to me on a lovely day and when I don't have one or ever have a hope of getting another.

The daff is an arse  see used it anyway to convey my dismay at the bounder.

And he is not my best mate, but is one of the few who isn't pissed of with me for having an opinion I didn't borrow, So I'll have to talk to him til my proper mates start talking to me again > > >

All above said in total, jest, I'm just in that frame of mind today, I feel unencumbered.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a glorious sunny day here and the garden beckons............... 
But there is a howling gale and a strong smell of poop.............
So I have been confined to the administration desk and tax returns.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What would I do?.

I'd potter around the garden

Bringing out the new life that's growing in the greenhouse

Watching HIM preparing everything for a beautiful summer display of geraniums , Fucias , hanging baskets

And hope and pray
He will be here to see the fruits of his labours
And he will

Jealous

No
Aldra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

raynipper said:


> It's a glorious sunny day here and the garden beckons...............
> But there is a howling gale and a strong smell of poop.............
> So I have been confined to the administration desk and tax returns.
> 
> Ray.


Here is the culprit Ray

nasty little pooper he is too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Here is the culprit Ray
> 
> nasty little pooper he is too


That's not me, that's an imposter.

This is me right now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

daffodil said:


> what would you rather be doing instead of what you are actually doing


Taylor Swift.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have just returned home, after a week away in the van. Had good weathet all week 😀 would normally be about to come over the water, but unfortunatley, Mrs G has a few medical issues which are delaying plans and making it difficult to plan ahead. So at the moment we are stuck here in the UK😂 We do hope later between consultation and probable operation. Health is more important at the moment, but as soon as we can, we will be in sunny mainland Europe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Taylor Swift.


Bad, very bad, I'm liking Gabriella drake in Au pair girls lately, good film too.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

On your bike,You are too old Barryd.or maybe just knackered.:wink2::wink2: 

Daffy since when did you start dealing in scrap iron.

Kev you could save up for a decent bike, surely.

cabby

oh I do feel naughty tonight.>>> but she has gone out.000


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> On your bike,You are too old Barryd.or maybe just knackered.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> Daffy since when did you start dealing in scrap iron.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I could just slam someone,  

What do I save up out off then clever clogs :roll:

I have the very thing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bad, very bad, I'm liking Gabriella drake in Au pair girls lately, good film too.


Eh!!!? I had to Google her. She is 71 you old Knacker!!

And waddayha mean Cabby I'm too old! I am in my prime at 49. Which means according to Elijah Muhammad my ideal woman should be half my age plus 7.  So my ideal woman should be 31 and a half which given I am immature for my age makes little Miss Swift about right at 24. Get in!! :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No BARRY

I'm ideal

Experienced

Well maybe

You just don't understand

Well maybe

Sandra

Ps Michelle

How did you get stuck with him??

LOVE YOU


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> No BARRY
> 
> I'm ideal
> 
> ...


Your joking Woman of course!! Michelle won the Office lottery when she bagged me. All the rest of them hated her so much she had to leave!

I would like to say I played hard to get but I'm easy. No morals. >

Whats not to like? :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely nothing for me

EXCEPT

IM GOING TO SHARE. YOU WITH Michelle >
Sandra:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> ...and now I'm off to crank up the BBQ for a cheeky *hope-its-not-too-windy* mid week barbie!


It was; it was bloody nobbling...:frown2:

I cooked the food outside and we ate it inside :frown2::frown2:

I had to put a fleece on and drink my beer outside on my own in the cold:frown2::frown2::frown2:

...but at least there was beer :smile2:

Never mind..its nearly the weekend and we are off to Melksham for 2 nights in the MH...YIPPEE:grin2:

Gaham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Eh!!!? I had to Google her. She is 71 you old Knacker!!
> 
> And waddayha mean Cabby I'm too old! I am in my prime at 49. Which means according to Elijah Muhammad my ideal woman should be half my age plus 7.  So my ideal woman should be 31 and a half which given I am immature for my age makes little Miss Swift about right at 24. Get in!! :grin2:


Not in that film she ain't mate


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Took John's friend out for the day in his car, he is too unwell to drive and wanted to visit the yorkshire dales. fine till we got to Hawes and john saw all the bikes, so though we would have liked to be on the bike were very glad that we had got a glorious day to take our friend out.

Sue


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you know she is the sister of Nick Drake the late lamented folk singer? Bryter Layter etc.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Jealousy*

Not really Jealous as I considered the options. Go for a ride or disappear into the workshop to do some aeromodeling.
Decided on the former just had to choose the bike, Yamaha, BeeEm, or Enfield.
Chose the latter as I haven't used it for ages also need to decide which bike goes with us to Ireland. Most enjoyable South Staffs ride, bumpy roads reminded me of the Enfields shortcomings and its suitability for Ireland. 
Decided to take the BMW.

Did some modelling the fitted a lock onto hidden cupboard for laptop etc.

Came indoors and cooked dinner.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Innit bl00dy marvelous.
The day starts beautiful and sunny and I feel the call to do something outside to justify my waking hours.
My wife and other 'girls' have gone to the big city shopping for things we don't need.

So I set too with the chain saw cutting an old oak barrel into fire sized lengths. This then leads me to cut up some old fence posts and even logs. 
An old fallen down trellis and frame was next and after I had stacked it all tidy inside the shed, I felt happy with my labours and went for a brew.

It was then I noticed my Robomow was sitting idly in the middle of the lawn. I checked and found no power. I also saw there was now a perimeter wire fault. 
It took the rest of the day to realise and find that I had not only cut through the hidden power cable but the buried in the grass perimeter wire as well. Double faults are hard to find. I wished I had never set out to be productive today.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You survived tomorrow's another day


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

raynipper said:


> But there is a howling gale and a strong smell of poop.............
> 
> Ray.


Sorry to hear that, Ray, I hope Memsahib will be feeling better soon.>


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Innit bl00dy marvelous.
> The day starts beautiful and sunny and I feel the call to do something outside to justify my waking hours.
> My wife and other 'girls' have gone to the big city shopping for things we don't need.
> 
> ...


OOPS

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That'll teach you to be active :roll:


Murphys law in action.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Murpheys law.
Murpheys war.
Murpheys conundrum.

Who is this bl00dy Murphey buqqering up my day.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Murpheys law.
> Murpheys war.
> Murpheys conundrum.
> 
> ...


Here ya go Ray

*Link*

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev. Interesting reading. It won't be too long before it's called Akmed's law.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Akmed, who he?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Akmed Murphey of course.
That well known Irish marksmans brother Rick Oshet.

Ray.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Back on track ,

I was busy in my shop, when a past client came in ,not only is he a very experianced motor homer, he is a thoroughly nice guy ,and he talked me through a few of my ignorances,

Anyway after agreeing he could use my selling site to promote his selling of the residual of his household goods, (he has just sold a long standing holiday home over here ) he has very kindly just given me a 7.5m cover for the Daffodil complete with bag ,cover and foam pieces to protect the edges F O C ,as it doesent fit his bigger newer van :crying:

RESULT :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one.


----------

